# Tough night with Maddy



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

Awww, that sounds awful!! I am so sorry but crossing my fingers - she'll pull through!! Heart of gold and nerves of steel, they say. It's just rough riding the waves right now but it sounds like she is being very well taken care of - that will help her get through this. My thoughts and prayers are with you and M!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Glad to hear she's up and moving now....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Good sign shes up and moving.... we will keep our fingers crossed and hope for the best!!!!


----------



## Leo's Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

I just gave her some cottage cheese and a pepsid. The vet told us to give 1 pill 1/2 hour before any food or water. She did good on the water so, I wanted to get something in her stomach since she has not eaten since Tuesday morning. It is a wait and see situation right now.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Oh, the poor thing. What a good Mom you are! She's lucky to have you. I'm hoping for a quick recovery!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Hope she's feeling better by the hour. Poor baby. Give her a hug for us.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

I hope Maddy is much better today... kids or dogs.. we worry when things arn't right..


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

I think it's a good sign too she is up and moving, and drinking. We do worry about them so much, and I too am hoping she is back to her old self in no time at all. 

Till then, all you can do is what your doing right now. Big hugs to your baby!


----------



## Leo's Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

Good News everyone.. Maddy held down rice and venison!!! It has been about 3 hours so our window of danger is just about over. She will get another cup of food in another 45 minutes. We just got back from getting another shot to settle her stomach, so I am not anticipating any issues. All her other test came back clean. Most likely this was just another episode due to the surgery. 

*Please everyone learn from our mistake.* Watch your precious dogs when they are not crated or penned. All of this is due to Maddy getiing into our construction site when building our home. She had eaten plastic bags, carpet fiber, chucks of rubber, some kind of fishing line and other various items that were unknown. Her blockage was in the esophagus and intestines and there was debris in her stomach. Her surgery was very extreme and dangerous. Her scar runs from her neck to the bottom of her stomach. The original cost of $5,000.00 is nothing compared to her life and joy she has given us, but that was just the beginning of the cost to our emotions and our wallets.


----------



## MikeM (Mar 14, 2006)

That is great news. I would think that after 3 hours you are in the clear. I am sorry Maddy had such a rough time from that one incident. It is crazy what these dogs get in there mouths, even if you watch them like a hawk.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Glad she's doing so much better. These guys (and gals) will eat just about anything. Doesn't make any sense -- who would think plastic and carpet fiber would even taste good to them? 

Makes you wonder why they sometimes turn their noses up at certain brands of kibble but will eat fishing line.


----------



## LuvOllie (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm glad she is feeling so much better. Give her some scritches and scratches for me..


----------



## Leo's Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

One thing I can say about Maddy she is not picky. I have yet to find anything that she will not eat. No matter the brand, flavor dog, human or cat she will eat it. We have to watch her diet very closely. She would be pudgy or shall I say thick? if we did not exercise her and feed her the smallest portions. I have actuing the carpet in the hope that she will find some morsel of food...

I attached a recent photo of her (she takes terrible photos) and my other two..


----------



## LuvOllie (Jan 5, 2006)

She looks like such a happy love!! They all do really!!


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Big sigh of relief! Glad your fur baby is feeling better. I hate seeing them sick, I think it is as hard on us as it is on them.

And I agree, keep them safe and protected when you can't watch them. Many of them will eat anything, and everything. I still pull bones out of Kodes mouth out on walks, and some are small enough to where he could just swallow them. A few weeks back I found a bottle with some prescription pills in it, thankfully I seen them and brought them home and pitched them in the garbage. Not even sure what they were cause the label was smeared some from being out in the wet snow for part of the winter.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

This is good news. how we worry about our fur kids.


----------

